# What sub for NHT Classic 4's ???



## Capnemo (Mar 18, 2014)

OK, I have a fair amount of experience with two channel systems with and without subs, but am putting together 
My first HT system and need advice.

I have a used set of NHT Classic 4's with Classic 3 Center Absolute Zero rear channels. I am using a Yamaha
1030 Avantage HT receiver and using the biamp option to drive the Classic 4's. The room is 12x17x8, TV on the wider wall. The amp is rated I believe 110 wpc and does drive 4ohms at I believe 165 watts so there is some
headroom there.

The sound is outstanding, but I had expected more from the bass. The Classic 4's have 10" drivers that deliver into the 30's. I have not one any tweaking yet, just used the YPAO mic setup.

Would a Rythmik LV12r/ Outlaw LV+/ SVS PB2000/ HSU VT3 be adequate, with crossover 

As you can see this is my first post, I have searched a bit but would appreciate any advice. 

Thanks!


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

I would say that at 1632 cuft, any that you mentioned would be "adequate". Since I'm the first to respond I'll ask for everyone else, what some considerations are, like budget, use preferences,(movies/music) is the room open to any others, and other expectations. All the manufacturers you listed make great products, and have great cust svc. You will get nods by us for all the above, and the more info you give, the more we have to play with! Looking forward to helping!
Will


----------

